# indoor grill ...... any good info......



## Guest (May 8, 2001)

just bought an indoor grill. anyone got any good receipes for it? or any information, good or bad, about them.......


----------



## moms777 (Jan 29, 2000)

Hi Ms. Ellis,Sorry, I don't have any information for you, but I would like to know how you like cooking on it and does the food taste like it does when you bbq outside??


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2001)

HI. well, i havent tried it yet. just got it yesterday but have a lot of friends who use them and really like them. i will try it this weekend. and post back.


----------



## Pookie's Mom (Dec 21, 2000)

Hi,IF you are talking about the George Foremon grill I LOVE MINE!!!!!You can grill anything on it! Veggies, any meat grilled cheese and try bacon!! gets all the yuckie grease out and the bacon is nice and crisp! You have to turn it a few times.Clean up is super easy!!I've grilled salmon, hot dogs, steaks, chops and kabobs only your imagination holds you back







Just remember to let it warm up if you want the nice grill marks on your meat. Clean it while it's still warm, NOT hot, you'll burn yourself but if you wait till it's cold it will be harder to get the grills clean.OH, grill chicken breasts too..much healthier than fried.Let me know how you like it..Pookie's Mom


----------



## Karl2001 (Jul 17, 2001)

I have an indoor grill as well. It is not the George Foreman time. It kind of looks like a grill....except it's electric. I like mine.Try roasting squash and mushrooms. I luv taking Portabello Mushrooms; rub with olive oil, dowse with lemon juice; sprinkle with salt, pepper, rosemary. Then Grill a few minues on each side. You can eat it just like that or put it on a bun for a veggie burger.KARL


----------

